# July Sales Support Programs for BMW



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

epoints said:


> I want to know too... looking for a good torque car....


Local dealership is on with using all 3 in a deal


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm having some challenges with the local place on who qualifies for the new Loyalty deal...

Jon, might you be able to share the July incentives pdf?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

gbarros said:


> I'm having some challenges with the local place on who qualifies for the new Loyalty deal...
> 
> Jon, might you be able to share the July incentives pdf?


Yeah, I am experiencing some confusion with what qualifies for the loyalty program. I am 10 months into my current 36 month lease, but I had heard that you had to be halfway through a current lease to qualify. Is this accurate?

Oh, and I had a previous lease before this current one, as well.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It would not be a great idea for me to be posting the .pdfs online before I've sold a car for the new owners... 

Please succinctly consolidate/rephrase your questions, and I will attempt to answer. 

I must admit, the bulletins these days are much less intelligible than they were a few years ago. Either that,
or I am getting old. Wait a minute. I am old now. AARP sent me an application a while back...


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are a current BMWFS customer, do you have to be halfway through the term of your lease/loan in order to qualify for the loyalty program?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TN_3 said:


> If you are a current BMWFS customer, do you have to be halfway through the term of your lease/loan in order to qualify for the loyalty program?


Here you go:

*Program Eligibility*

• Loyalty Program is available for current or former MY 2005 or newer BMW Car/SAV customers who purchase or lease a new eligible MY11 or MY12 BMW from an authorized BMW dealer.

• Current customers do not have to trade in their vehicle to qualify.

• Eligible former BMW customers are defined as those whose prior contract with BMW FS terminated within 12 months of credit submission or sold their vehicle within 12 months of credit submission.

• MY 2005 or newer vehicle may have been purchased or leased, new or used.

There are a couple of other lesser bullet points to consider, but I gotta get off the computer for a while. My back is killing me... :-/

Hope this helps,
Jon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E90Alan said:


> Welcome back Jon. May I ask at which dealer you are working? Santa Barbara?


Hi Alan, yep, BMW Santa Barbara...


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Program Eligibility*
> 
> ...


Your the MAN!! thANKS!!!!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Program Eligibility*
> 
> ...


So, if I leased a 2005 X3 (returned 4/08) and 2006 330i (returned 10/09) will not qualify?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Prost said:


> So, if I leased a 2005 X3 (returned 4/08) and 2006 330i (returned 10/09) will not qualify?


Regretfully, no.

Back in the early 90's I ran a Chrysler/Jeep store. They were amazing with regard to owner loyalty programs. Any evidence/proof of prior ownership would suffice. It would be great if BMWNA were to loosen the parameters in their program a bit. For instance, I currently have 4 BMWs registered in my name. 2003 525iAT, 1999 M3, 1994 318isA, and 1994 318i. I also had a 1999 323i, a 2000 328Ci, and a 2000 X5 3.0, all leased brand-new. I would love to be eligible for this program myself... :-/


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here you go:
> • Eligible former BMW customers are defined as those whose prior contract with BMW FS terminated within 12 months of credit submission or sold their vehicle within 12 months of credit submission.


Ugh. This throws a wrench in things  Its been 20mo since my last lease ended.


----------



## Slave2Miles (Jun 1, 2011)

My 335i lease was closed on 6-01-2010, my app for the M3 that is now on order went in on 6-4-2010. Are they going to disqualify me for the offer over 3 days? Or do they just do it by the month????

Fingers crossed!!!!!!
:eeps:


----------



## Disruptv (May 25, 2007)

Jon,

Quick Question?

I pretraded my car in May and ordered a z4...the dealership paid off my car in May and I am waiting for my car to come in

now..

can I combine the $1,000 loyalty cash , and $1000 Drive for team usa event even though my car was already on order but BMW sent me the notice about the event?

thank you and good luck selling!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Disruptv said:


> Jon,
> 
> Quick Question?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Why do you think you wouldn't be able to? 
What year was your car??

Remember what I said, "Eligible former BMW owners/lessees are defined as customers whose prior contract with BMW FS terminated within the last 12 months or owners who sold their vehicle within the last 12 months." Take your invite to the event, participate, and then receive your certificate. Your car comes in, you take the loyalty and the Drive incentives, right? Where's the problem? If you are anxious about it, your dealer can put somebody else's name on your car I suppose...


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Regretfully, no.
> 
> Back in the early 90's I ran a Chrysler/Jeep store. They were amazing with regard to owner loyalty programs. Any evidence/proof of prior ownership would suffice. It would be great if BMWNA were to loosen the parameters in their program a bit. For instance, I currently have 4 BMWs registered in my name. 2003 525iAT, 1999 M3, 1994 318isA, and 1994 318i. I also had a 1999 323i, a 2000 328Ci, and a 2000 X5 3.0, all leased brand-new. I would love to be eligible for this program myself... :-/


Sigh :thumbdwn:


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> ... Take your invite to the event, participate, and then receive your certificate. Your car comes in, you take the loyalty and the Drive incentives, right? Where's the problem? If you are anxious about it, your dealer can put somebody else's name on your car I suppose...


Exactly what my dealer is doing...


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to confirm, any "current customer" will qualify for the loyalty discount, no need to be a least 6 months (or was it half way?) into the loan or lease?


----------



## rjdriver (May 30, 2011)

Just found out the $750 3 series sedan credit is not valid for ED delivery. I'm super bummed. Sorry if this was already discussed/ common knowledge.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

rjdriver said:


> Just found out the $750 3 series sedan credit is not valid for ED delivery. I'm super bummed. Sorry if this was already discussed/ common knowledge.


The point if the marketing program is to help dealers move the remaining in stock inventory.
Creating a whole 'nother order does not help them achieve that goal unfortunately...


----------

